
The Pure CSS3 Content Slider - J3L2404
http://iamceege.com/pure-css3-content-slider/
======
nmcfarl
Neatly done, though I’d really prefer these things come with at least a blog
entry describing how it was done.

Mainly I’d love to know if it’s reasonable to modify it towards your own use.
Looking at the CSS it seems like a lot of very tiny and hairy tweaks, that
would require someone who is both technically adept, and _very_ visually
adept.

The CSS is here: <http://iamceege.com/pure-css3-content-slider/css/slider.css>

\----------------

Update: The download has a version of the code with some very helpful
comments. Not so useful for my purposes, but very useful if you wanted to
learn more about the techniques used to build this thing.

\----------------

Update 2: Here’s a blog entry by the other on the building of it:
[https://forrst.com/posts/The_Pure_CSS3_Content_Slider_Look_m...](https://forrst.com/posts/The_Pure_CSS3_Content_Slider_Look_ma_No_JavaSc-
TJ8)

------
artursapek
Very nicely done, but I wouldn't use this with iFrames for the time being. I
started playing with the Wiki article and the slider jumped around a bit
incrementally until it decided it was "done" sliding at an incomplete stage.
It has since been synced like this: <http://i.imgur.com/0LSDk.jpg>

------
karl_nerd
Harry Roberts (@csswizard) did something similar, but fluid width a while ago

[http://csswizardry.com/2011/10/fully-fluid-responsive-css-
ca...](http://csswizardry.com/2011/10/fully-fluid-responsive-css-carousel/)

~~~
csswizardry
@csswizardry ;)

But thanks for the link, much appreciated :D

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3203834>

------
henryw
Nice job. It works great in Firefox, but crashed my Chrome (osx 10.7
15.0.874.106).

------
josscrowcroft
That is really nice ... but did he really just say "the awesome folks over at
W3 Schools" ??

<http://www.w3fools.com> ("W3Schools: an Intervention")

~~~
shrikant
I don't get this. He's produced something that you find "really nice",
leveraging a resource and thanking said providers of the resource. And still
they get dumped on... for what?

And with a page that appears filled with nitpicks and a level of pedantry that
doesn't really matter to people who're just starting out with
HTML/CSS/whatever else is being served up by W3Schools, or looking to learn
something quickly. Basics which can then be used to develop deeper skills, as
is wonderfully demonstrated here, and build expertise in a manner similar to
how most people progress - iteratively, over time.

------
c16
This is great, thank you! My startup focuses on creative people such as
designers and developers, and so far only 2.4% of out visitors have been IE
users, so this is perfect for me!

Thanks again!

------
andrewnez
Can I suggest you put the code on github to allow people to easily track
changes and contribute and share improvements

------
nyrb
Please put this on Github for awesome contribution. It might be useful for
people to track the future change.

------
joshmlewis
I wonder why he didn't take the few extra steps and use HTML5 as well. It's
still good though.

~~~
joshmlewis
I don't understand why that was downvoted. These days CSS3 is married with
HTML5, it seems like it would make sense to have your page in HTML5 as well.
BUT I did talk to the creator and he admitted he hasn't got around to learning
the HTML5 elements yet, and that's totally fine.

------
kiriappeee
Beautiful work. I felt the jolt upon entering was a little unnecessary but
still. Just gorgeous work. Downloaded source. Thanks :)

------
HnNoPassMailer
What cool stuff am I looking at and not noticing? I see a website with solely
static content.

~~~
maaku
What browser are you using?

